# Abbeville, LA Male Bicolor perhaps?



## Aidan (Jul 14, 2009)

REPOST FROM EMAIL:

URGENT Clyde
German Shepherd DogMix
Size: Large
Age: Adult
Sex: Male
ID:


















One death row. DO NOT PROCRASTINATE

This is a courtesy listing for the local pound.

Clyde is a beautiful male who was found with another female German Shepherd: one was in a trap and the other one, who had not been caught, would not leave.
This is a big, very calm dog whose look is quite unusual, he looks like an old wise man. But his eyes are quite sad, he is probably wondering how he and his friend ended up at the pound. Can you help this unusual looking dog and give him a new home... you would also save his life!

This pet is at the local pound which does not adopt out pets to the public, but agrees to place them through animal welfare organization like us. He will be killed for lack of space - NO OTHER REASON - if he does not get adopted. If you are interested in this pet, fill out an application right away and we will do our best to help you save his life by placing him in our adoption program (which means that she will be fixed and vaccinated before being adopted).

If you are with a rescue group, please contact us ASAP.
Time is of the essence, DO NOT PROCRASTINATE!

Animal Aid for Vermilion Area

Abbeville, LA
(337) 893-7388
[email protected]


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

already has a thread here, most recent info says he (and the female he came in with), has gone to rescue in austin tx.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Really?/ he's been rescued?! Woohoo!! He is sooo sad! So glad he went with his girlfriend too!1


----------

